# employment visa and residence visa



## lifechange (Jan 29, 2013)

Dear all,

First post here I checked other posts, but still a bit confused about the visa process.

Hubby got an offer and we will move to abu dhabi soon... What we heard from the company is that hubby will enter UAE using employment visa. After arrival and the medical check, they will process the residence visa. Is this the usual practice? We have not got the employment visa yet, but was told it should be fine and is under processing because the entry clearance has been completed. 

So does it start from entry clearance check, then employment visa, at the end residence visa after arrival and medical check? At which stage, it is realtively safe to quit the current job? From other posts, it seems that some people flys over to do the medical check before joining the new company?

Many thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The "employment visa" that you are talking about is essentially a temporary entry permit. It means that the residence visa application has been approved, and the visa will be issued pending the medical test results. Once you use the entry permit, you have 60 days to get the medical test done, and at this stage the only way the visa will not be issued is if the person fails the medical test (the medical test is for things like AIDS, Hepatitis, TB etc.).

Pretty safe to quit after the entry permit ("employment visa") has been issued. In fact, if it is a government company and involves a security clearance, then pretty safe to quit after the security clearance is done. 
All the best !


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I got told the following but still confused! 
They will only be doing your temp 90 day visa now and applying for security clearance you have to do everything else in emirates, a further medical blood samples, immigration paper work LOTS of it and a translated letter to complete the process it will all be done when your at the hotel.
If you pass the 90 day visa is the residency guaranteed? What's your company?


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks rsinner


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Rsinner,

Any idea about the translated letter?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Zee2012 said:


> I got told the following but still confused!
> They will only be doing your temp 90 day visa now and applying for security clearance you have to do everything else in emirates, a further medical blood samples, immigration paper work LOTS of it and a translated letter to complete the process it will all be done when your at the hotel.
> If you pass the 90 day visa is the residency guaranteed? What's your company?


the temporary entry permit I was talking about is valid only for 60 days once you enter UAE. The only 90 day thing I know of is a long term visit visa. It means that they will START the residency visa process after you are in the country. However, it appears that they will complete the security clearance process beforehand, so that big obstacle is crossed.

The only translations I was asked for were to sponsor my family - translations of the marriage certificate and birth certificate [which my company got translated here in AD]. However, most paperwork is in Arabic, but your company should help you with it and in fact take care of the whole process.


----------



## lifechange (Jan 29, 2013)

rsinner said:


> The "employment visa" that you are talking about is essentially a temporary entry permit. It means that the residence visa application has been approved, and the visa will be issued pending the medical test results. Once you use the entry permit, you have 60 days to get the medical test done, and at this stage the only way the visa will not be issued is if the person fails the medical test (the medical test is for things like AIDS, Hepatitis, TB etc.).
> 
> Pretty safe to quit after the entry permit ("employment visa") has been issued. In fact, if it is a government company and involves a security clearance, then pretty safe to quit after the security clearance is done.
> All the best !



Thanks, rsinner! Good to know that it is quite safe to resign now...


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

To Zee2012 - If you are coming to the UAE before the security checks are done, you need to clarify the situation with your employer what exact arrangements are being made for accommodation, transport and salary. I know of one "reputable" employer here that keeps new recruits in limbo for 3 or more months before they start work. And even if in a hotel with main meals paid you can end up running up huge bills.


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

AlexDhabi,

I think they are sorting my security out before I move over there. The company is ADCO so hopefully it's not the one your talking about?


----------

